# Spiele fangen nach einiger zeit an zu ruckeln



## freagZz (31. Mai 2013)

Hi, ich habe mir gestern ein neues Gehäuse gekauft (Big Tower von Thermaltake). Ich habe jedoch immer noch das Problem das die Spiele nach einer zeit immernoch anfnagen zu ruckeln. Ich habe mal 2 Screenshots von den Temperaturen mit OpenHardwareMonitor gemacht. 1. Bild: Directupload.net - dffxuby8.png 2. Bild: Directupload.net - atv2p676.png . Ich habe auch noch Bilder von dem Gehäuse mit dem Innenleben gemacht. Directupload.net - 5xj2xiv6.jpg und Directupload.net - ngg6wpxr.jpg . Ich hab die kühler die eingebaut sind alle Umrandet. ( Die Temperatur der Festplatte ist die Differenz bis hundert und nicht 74°). Ich habe in anderen Foren auch gelesen das die die das Problem auch  schon hatten, im Bios ihr ram auf 2133 MHz und die Timings auf 1.65V umgestellt haben.


----------



## killer196 (31. Mai 2013)

1. falsches unterforum.
2.nenne uns doch bitte dein gesammtes system.


----------



## freagZz (31. Mai 2013)

In welches unterforum sol ich den mit dem Thema? 

Prozzesor: Intel core i7 2600 quad core
Mainboard: foxcoon
Arbeitsspeicher: 8gb
fesplatte: 2 TB
Netzteil: 500 Watt von CoolMaster


----------



## freagZz (31. Mai 2013)

Ahh... 3.40 GHz


----------



## minicoopers (31. Mai 2013)

freagZz schrieb:


> In welches unterforum sol ich den mit dem Thema?
> 
> Prozzesor: Intel core i7 2600 quad core
> Mainboard: foxcoon
> ...


 
Am besten einen Mod fragen,  damit er es hier her verschiebt: Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme

Welche Graka hast Du denn?


----------



## freagZz (31. Mai 2013)

Geforce gtx 660 ti


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Mai 2013)

freagZz schrieb:


> Ahh... 3.40 GHz


 
Verwände bitte in Zukunft den "Bearbeiten" Button, nicht das du noch Ärger mit den Moderatoren bekommst.
Das hier ist das Forum für die Rechnerkonfigurationshilfen.
Du hättest eher unter "Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme" gehen sollen. 
Wurden die Temperaturangaben unter Idle oder nach einem Last Test gemacht?
Für Idle wären die viel zu hoch...hast du Wärmeleitpaste beim Aufsetzen des CPU Kühlers genommen?
Die Kühlung des Gehäuses ist an sich weit mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## freagZz (31. Mai 2013)

Die Temperauturangaben sind unter vollast wenn es anfängt zu ruckeln. Ich habe schon neue Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Chrissi (31. Mai 2013)

Unter Last sind die Temps vollkommen ok.
Haste mal aktuellen Grakatreiber draufgespielt?


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Mai 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nach-einiger-zeit-zu-ruckeln.html#post5320605

da gehts weiter


----------

